# YAY! Lola kindled!!! WOOHOO!



## craftymama86 (May 9, 2012)

Well, I had finally accepted that she was NOT pregnant, after like a week past her due date(s). I know it can vary. This is her first litter so I guess she took her sweet time, lol. Anyways, this is what we discovered this morning!


----------



## reereechickens (May 9, 2012)

Yay! How cute!


----------



## reereechickens (May 9, 2012)

Yay! How cute!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 9, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! I totally can't wait till they grow enough for me to hold them. Since this is Lola's first litter I don't want to take any chances and her eat them, EEK. I once had a rat and it did that. I was so upset.


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 9, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 10, 2012)

CUTENESS! This being her first litter, is she feeding them? And taking care of them? If so, you have a keeper!!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 10, 2012)

Ok, so I got around to taking a closer look at the kits. There are 5. I thought I may have seen 6 when I first took pics after Lola kindled but I guess I was dreaming, lol. Anyways, after contemplating about it I decided to go ahead take a couple out for pics and get opinions. One was hyper-active like it was starving and wanting to eat. It's the darker one....


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 11, 2012)

They are beautiful!! They do look a tad scrawny in that last pic. Hopefully some of the experts will have some advice. I'm a noob & haven't successfully saved any babies that weren't nursing yet, but I do remember this last litter that is doing well having a fatter belly than that.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 11, 2012)

This was in the evening and I have yet to figure out when she's nursing, if at all. I know she's going in there though b/c she keeps adding fur. So... I don't know...


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 11, 2012)

I've heard they only nurse twice a day. I guess just keep an eye on them. Maybe they just need a couple days to pudge up. How old are they in the last pic?


----------



## craftymama86 (May 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I've heard they only nurse twice a day. I guess just keep an eye on them. Maybe they just need a couple days to pudge up. How old are they in the last pic?


A little over a day.  It may be too soon to tell but thought I would post a pic anyways... I'll be keeping an eye on them for the next few days. Hopefully I'll see them get bigger.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new litter. I am guess at least one parent is Agouti since the dark one looks chestnut to me. Or


----------



## craftymama86 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks!

This is a pic of Lola as a bunny but her coloring is pretty much the same, though she has white near her skin. (I didn't realize I haven't uploaded a recent pic, lol.)






And this is daddy, Bugsy.  And a little bit of Lola in the background, LOL....


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Checked on the kits today. They are growing and look soooo adorable. I got pics just before the battery went dead in my camera. As soon as it's charged I'll post them. I only got pics of the lighter one which is getting darker, lol. I'll be interesting to see what it looks like in a few more weeks. I'm pretty sure Lola is feeding them regularly, not only b/c they ARE growing but she is eating a LOT more than usual. So, I will post those pics soon.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 18, 2012)

This is the lighter bunny... It's turning more blue and red, lol... Not the correct color terms, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 21, 2012)

OMGosh! They have grown SO much since those pics a few days ago! 

Gotta switch to laptop to upload pics.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 21, 2012)

Here they are!!!    

Baby 1 (same baby I've been posting) 





Baby 2





Baby 3





Baby 4





Baby 5


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

Very cute! And neat coloring!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 24, 2012)

Baby 1- Tort (Blue if eyes are Blue Gray)( Black if eyes are Brown)
Babies 2,4 & 5- Chestnut, Agouti
Baby 3- Black


----------

